# pure-ftp - multiple ports? (SOLVED)

## fasorud

Hello,

I am trying to set up pure-ftp to run on multiple ports (21, 10021). Is this even possible through gentoo? I tried to just duplicate the start script and configuration script to run mutiple instances but that didn't work as it seems that my duplicated scripts still look for the original configuration file (hard coded in the binary?) 

Any other ideas?

----------

## fasorud

I ended up commenting the SERVER line out in the conf/pure-ftpd and adding these in the init.d/pure-ftpd:

```

ebegin "Starting Pure-FTPd"

        start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --make-pidfile --pidfile /var/run/pure-ftpd.pid $OKNODO --exec /usr/sbin/pure-ftpd -- -S 21 $MAX_CONN $MAX_CONN_IP $DAEMON $DISK_FULL $USE_NAT $AUTH $LOG $TIMEOUT $CHARCONV $MISC_OTHER $UPSCRIPT

        result=$?

        if [ $result -ne 0 ] ; then

                eend 1 "Could not launch Pure-FTPd"

        fi

        ebegin "Starting Pure-FTPd port 10021"

        start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --make-pidfile --pidfile /var/run/pure-ftpd-10021.pid $OKNODO --exec /usr/sbin/pure-ftpd -- -S 10021 $MAX_CONN $MAX_CONN_IP $DAEMON $DISK_FULL $USE_NAT $AUTH $LOG $TIMEOUT $CHARCONV $MISC_OTHER $UPSCRIPT

        result=$?

        if [ $result -ne 0 ] ; then

                eend 1 "Could not launch Pure-FTPd Port 10021"

```

----------

